

How surprises make you stronger - Antifragile by Nassim Taleb - brg
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21566619-how-surprises-make-you-stronger-stress-best

======
brg
Antifragile is Nassim Taleb's new book, which debuts tomorrow 11-27. I very
much enjoyed Tabel's conversation on EconTalk [1]previewing this new book, and
am looking forward to reading it.

[1]
[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2012/01/taleb_on_antifr.htm...](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2012/01/taleb_on_antifr.html)

